# 120 FPS von GraKa auf Monitor übertragen



## FSF4live (22. Januar 2019)

*120 FPS von GraKa auf Monitor übertragen*

Hallo.

Ich habe einen Monitor mit 120 Hz. Heißt ja eigentlich, dass ich damit auch die 120 FPS übertragen kann (oder?). Der Monitor ist momentan mit HDMI Kabel am PC. Mein Kumpel meinte letztens, dass HDMI nur 60Hz übertragen kann. Stimmt das? Wenn ja suche ich nach einer Lösung, wie ich 120 Hz übertragen kann. Mein Monitor hat leider nur einen HDMI Anschluss (und oldschool VGA). Meine Grafikkarte hat einige DP-Anschlüsse und einen HDMI. Wie kann ich die beiden jetzt am günstigsten verbinden mit 120Hz, dass die auch die höheren FPS lohen? 

Vielen Dank für Hilfe. LG FSF4live


----------



## FSF4live (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: 120 FPS von GraKa auf Monitor übertragen*

Habe mal ein wenig recherchiert, aber trotzdem noch keine richtige Ahung von dem Ganzen.

Lohnt denn so ein "DP zu HDMI"-Kabel oder lieber so ein neueres HDMI 2.0 Kabel mit 120Hz?


----------



## V3CT0R (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: 120 FPS von GraKa auf Monitor übertragen*

Für 120Hz ein HDMI-Kabel ab der Version 1.4 kaufen.
Adapter würde ich persönlich vermeiden.

Was hast du denn für einen Monitor und welche Grafikkarte ist verbaut?


----------



## FSF4live (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: 120 FPS von GraKa auf Monitor übertragen*

Alles klar. Danke für deine Hilfe.

GraKa ist die Nvidia Geforce GTX 970. Ein Modell von GigaByte mit 3 Lüftern. Monitor weiß ich nicht recht. Samsung mit 24 Zoll und 120Hz. Hat nen VGA und HDMI Eingang.

Kann ich irgendwie herausfinden, ob die HDMI-Kabel, die ich im Hause hab, bereits 120 Hz übertragen?


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: 120 FPS von GraKa auf Monitor übertragen*

Also ich kenne jetzt keinen 24" 120Hz Samsung Monitor mit nur HDMI und VGA.
Die Bezeichnung des Monitors wäre sehr hilfreich.


----------



## FSF4live (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: 120 FPS von GraKa auf Monitor übertragen*

Der hat auch nicht von Hause aus 120Hz. Glaube nur 72 Hz. Konnte ihn aber ein wenig in den Nvidia Grafikeinstellungen hochprügeln auf knapp 120 Hz. "Samsung SF24 ..." Freesync hat er auch.

Aber gut, ist ja auch egal. Muss wohl ein neues HDMI Kabel her, um sicher zu sein. Kostet ja nur 10€. 

Großes Danke an euch für die Hilfe für den Hardware-Neuling.


----------



## Richu006 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: 120 FPS von GraKa auf Monitor übertragen*

Also wenn du in den Einstellungen das so einstellen konntest dann läuft er auch mit so viel...


----------



## ich558 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: 120 FPS von GraKa auf Monitor übertragen*



FSF4live schrieb:


> Der hat auch nicht von Hause aus 120Hz. Glaube nur 72 Hz. Konnte ihn aber ein wenig in den Nvidia Grafikeinstellungen hochprügeln auf knapp 120 Hz. "Samsung SF24 ..." Freesync hat er auch.
> 
> Aber gut, ist ja auch egal. Muss wohl ein neues HDMI Kabel her, um sicher zu sein. Kostet ja nur 10€.
> 
> Großes Danke an euch für die Hilfe für den Hardware-Neuling.



Bist du dir da sicher, dass du ihn von 72 auf 120 "hochprügeln" konntest?


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: 120 FPS von GraKa auf Monitor übertragen*

Guck mal auf Testufo und da bei frameskipping.
Bitte genau an die Anleitung halten.


----------

